# Water Control



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Is there a way to control the water coming out of a Fluval filter? I just got mine yesterday and I set it up and it is working great but the water coming out is kind of strong. The instructions said to keep the output nozzle above water but keep it all of the time or while I am setting it up?

By the way its a Fluval MSF 304


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

You can put the output nozzle under the water line. This is where I usually place mine.

What model do you have? Most have a flow adjustment on them.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> What model do you have? Most have a flow adjustment on them.


Fluval MSF 304


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Forgot to ask, is it normal for the water to look a little bit cloudy? As soon as I set the filter the water imediatly looked cloudy.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok I got the water flow in control. The Aqua-Stop regulates the water flow. My water doesn't look cloudy anymore actually it looks much better than what it did with the other kind of filter!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

If its a new tank, and its the first time you set up the filter, then the cloudiness is natural and normal.

Part of the Cycling process. ;-) 

It should go away later on in time. Good luck!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The cloudiness also could of been from the biomax, lol.

My 305 works great, the lever above the aquastop controls the flow, but don't slow it more then 50%.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

How much is 50% is it in between? (percents are my weak point)


----------

